# Spare Wheel



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

As my van arrived without a spare wheel have decided for peace of mind to purchase on. I have the wheel size but have no idea what I should be paying for one. Also does the tyre have to be the same make as on my other wheels, at the moment they are michelin but have seen a wheel with a continental cp tyre on it would that make a difference. Any advice appreciated.

Thanks

Bern


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If it is a spare and the rim and tyre size are the same as on the vehicle, I'd be happy with it.

Peter


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Having just phoned a Fiat dealer, a new steel rim of 6J x 16 with a ET68 offset will set you back £80 + VAT, so £96 all in.

On top of this, in my case have to add another c.£150 for a 225/75-16 CP tyre plus fitting (£15).

Do you have anywhere to keep the spare. If not, factor in another £100 for a Fiat wheel carrier or £120 for an AL-KO carrier, plus fitting if not DIY competent.

Brands of tyre don't really matter but the spec does.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a pal who has a brand new never been on the road spare wheel and Michelin tyre (1 year old) 

He changed MH's and his new one has a spare. It was suitable for a Fiat X250 based Autotrail.

Let me know if you are interested and I will pass your contact details on to him. Asking price would be below £100, wheel and tyre is in Weymouth.

PM if you want


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We don't know the size?? 15" 16" 215 225 etc


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Techno100 said:


> We don't know the size?? 15" 16" 215 225 etc


Sorry its a 16".


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Have your rims got STEEL valves as most second hand wheels wont have.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Have your rims got STEEL valves as most second hand wheels wont have.


And that is the difficult bit. 

It will be easier to find Shergar or lord Lucan than find high pressure steel valves for a Ducato. :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Correct!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought steel valves for £17 a pair including p&p from Tyresave
http://www.tyresave.co.uk/


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Got a link to the item Ray? please


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I found these Ray but they're just not as manly as the Fiat ones 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291065543355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Got a link to the item Ray? please


Nickel Plated High Pressure Metal Valves in the link below;
http://www.tyresave.co.uk/extras.html

I can not confirm if they are as manly as Fiat OE but I am assured that they are rated for higher than the 5.5bar normal maximum Ducato MH pressure. I have had one on my spare for a couple of years and it has held the pressure. Do Fiat supply original ones and if so do you know the cost?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They look like my £2.50 ones :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Another point of importance is to make sure the wheel you buy is a current X250 one as older versions have the valve in the wrong place so that the wheel trim wont fit!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> They look like my £2.50 ones :lol:


There was a topic on Out & About Live in 2010 about them and in answer to a query Tyresave gave the following response: 
"They are indeed made in China - as are 99% of all motor accessories these days. I don't think it is possible to buy any tyre valves, either rubber or metal, that are not made in China.

The quality is good - they are made to the appropriate standards.

I don't know why that chap is going on about the nut/thread size - but they fit perfectly - they are much neater than the style where the nut is larger than the shank - and so more suited for use with alloy wheels but still OK to use with steel wheels - tell him I will send him one as a free sample if he sends his address.

They are a specialist item - so most tyre depots don't keep them in stock - the original metal valves in Fiat Ducato wheels do not need changing each time a tyre is fitted - but after about 10 years the rubber seat hardens and you get a leak around the base of the valve.

I expect our valves to last the same 10 years."

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/Motorhomes/Motorhome-Matters/metal-tyre-valves/19434/

Of course its up to you if you prefer Fiat OE over these.

The early X250 were subject to a recall due to valves causing deflation;
http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/re...428C8572C2370F8025737200401A5E&freeText=Blank


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> I found these Ray but they're just not as manly as the Fiat ones
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291065543355?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


They don't look like the right type. The external section looks too short, in fact they look like the one fitted to my spare which is not much good and has a slight leak because I cannot get a tool on to fully tighten it because the hex area is too close to the rim. It should be longer.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes they are short but so are the tyresave ones compared to the originals.
There is no doubt that Ray's are better quality than the ebay ones


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Ray
My ZFA is a much higher number thankfully


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

I just don't get how anyone can sell any new vehicle without a spare wheel


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Cost and weight. So many vans are right up tut chonks on payload. If you want a spare you'll have to leave someone at home :lol:


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't think I would want to leave home without a spare,but then if it was a choice between that and my beers I think the wheel would not travel😀


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have sent off an enquiry to Tyresave to ensure that the high pressure valves are suitable for the 16" steel wheelrims on a 2002 - 2006 X244 Ducato. If so I will order a set of 4. That will do for my spare, the two front wheels and one spare for emergencies. At a later date I should order more for the 4 rear wheels (tag axle van) but these run at a lower pressure.

Thanks for the link Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

This post was a question about spare wheels, can we keep it on track rather than getting all ax cited about valves. 

To fit a valve FIRST you need a wheel to fit it to, and the OP DOESNT HAVE a spare wheel!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No but he now knows that he needs one with a steel valve if possible so hardly off topic?

He also now knows not to buy a wheel from a pre X250


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Valve can always be changed if it's not a bolt in one. The important part is to have something to fit it to surely? :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Oh I wonder where he'll get one :roll: :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

There's a lot more to it Mrplodd

This wheel wont accept Fiat wheel trims but it says 2006 on

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-Fiat-D...ar+Make:Fiat|Model:Ducato&hash=item54047f00ba


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

This one will but DAF Dear As F
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Steel-W...d=100005&prg=1048&rk=3&rkt=5&sd=360852684986&


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I bought a spare wheel from a scrap yard for £15, cleaned it up and painted it.
Then bought from a local tyre depot an unused Michelin Camping tyre that had been used as a spare, and hadn't even touched tarmac, to fit on to the wheel.
The tyre depot said the wheel was perfectly all right to use and fitted the tyre and metal valve at a total cost of £25.
It's a 'spare' for emergencies and not a day-after-day long distance tyre.
£40 well spent and the 'repair kit' supplied with the MH consigned to history.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Valve can always be changed if it's not a bolt in one. The important part is to have something to fit it to surely? :roll:


Dear Mr Plodd, I have been looking for high pressure tyre valves for 2 YEARS. I know where I can get a wheel rim locally but that is not much use to the OP.

Dear OP, contact your local motorhome dealers and ask if any recent buyers of new motorhomes have specified Alloy wheels. If the answer is yes then ask who fitted them. Phone them up and ask if they still have the steel rims. That is how I got my spare rim. I then went round all the tyre companies for a tyre to be fitted but could not get a high pressure valve anywhere. I bought the tyre from a local company because one of their tyre fitters had a secondhand steel valve in the back of his van. Unfortunately it was not the correct one and the valve leaks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> This post was a question about spare wheels, can we keep it on track rather than getting all ax cited about valves.
> 
> To fit a valve FIRST you need a wheel to fit it to, and the OP DOESNT HAVE a spare wheel!


Tyresave again. Near the bottom of the page is a list of Ducato steel wheels . The wheel I got from them was in very good condition and cost £70 inc delivery.

http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html

Or a new one at £84.95 inc delivery.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-Fiat-D...ar+Make:Fiat|Model:Ducato&hash=item54047f00ba


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If the tyre valve lines up with a wheel bolt hole as in those you've pictured then the Fiat trim will not fit.

Must look like this


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> If the tyre valve lines up with a wheel bolt hole as in those you've pictured then the Fiat trim will not fit.
> 
> Must look like this


I think it is just a generic picture as the same one is used for several wheels. The one I got from tyresave is correct with the trim valve cutout midway between two stud holes as in this one from Germany.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Steel-Wheel-rims-Fiat-Ducato-16-inch-/220946169990


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I posted them on previous page :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BTW for everyone! without meaning to upset off topic watchers :lol:

Just now for the princely sum of £41 delivered you can have four yes FOUR brand new 16" trims!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220946773978?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if we are talking about spare wheels or tyre valves. Anyway I bought a steel wheel from my local dealer who had a number of spares from people who had swapped their steel wheels for alloys on new vans. I then bought a relatively cheap commercial tyre (not camping) from my local tyre dealer. Total cost for wheel and tyre was less than £100. As for reinforced valves these can be difficult to locate. I have a local source that supplies them for agricultural machinery.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Both they are inter related but the OP didn't know that of course


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Both they are inter related but the OP didn't know that of course


That's MHF for you. Ask one question and get 2 problems solved. :lol:


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow look at that both the problem I had and a problem I didn't know I had soved in one topic you gotta love MHF members.

Cheers for all the replies very helpful.....


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Too late for the OP who has one now BUT
Here a 16" with a camping tyre AND what looks like a steel valve
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-Fiat-D..._tyres_Rims_Car_Wheels_ET&hash=item2ece8c3a1a


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I now have a spare rim with steel valve £50 buyer collect.


----------

